# will my kitten be long haired or short haired?



## danielle and thai (Oct 20, 2012)

Hiya, me and my other half have been arguing over whether or not our new kitten will be long or short haired. She is 9 weeks old and TINY but extremely fluffy. Her fur is already longer than my oriental, you can't really see the length of her fur in pictures! But I can assure you its a hell of a lot longer in real life lol. Her fur is really silky and like matt proof if you get what I mean?

Well here's a link to all Millie's pictures.
danielle_ferguson1 Pictures, Photos & Images | Photobucket

Many thanks in advance!

Danielle


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks shorthaired but the photos don't really show much, poor little one away from mum too soon 

Shorthair can be very close lying or more dense, Orientals have a very sleek coat, very different to say, a British Shorthair coat.

You can't really say matt proof at 9 weeks, you need to wait for the adult coat to come in.


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

Our Marble is a semi-longhaired brown tabby, she was very fluffy as a kitten and as she grew in body length, her hair was a little slow in keeping up with her body, and for a while she had looked short haired! 

Once her growth has slowed down and her hair has caught up!.....she became fluffy again

If you were able to see your kitten's parents, that would give a good indication of what she might be, but if that wasn't possible, she will be a SURPRISE 

Longhaired cats also has bushy tails :wink5:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Hmm I don't know, I think I'll need to also see a pic of your oriental to compare


----------



## danielle and thai (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you for the replies, I would post pictures of my oriental but in the two years I've had her I've not been able too. She's a 6 year old rescue who came from a breeder (hoarder) who had over 30 cats and 20 odd dogs. She's extremely unsocialised and nervous if I walk into a room she slithers back out as quickly as she can


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

danielle and thai said:


> Thank you for the replies, I would post pictures of my oriental but in the two years I've had her I've not been able too. She's a 6 year old rescue who came from a breeder (hoarder) who had over 30 cats and 20 odd dogs. She's extremely unsocialised and nervous if I walk into a room she slithers back out as quickly as she can


Oh how incredibly upsetting for all concerned


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

She's far too young to tell if her coat will be long yet, or short - it may keep changing for the next few months!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

poor girl, I don't think she is 9 weeks, I know its just a pic but the kitten in that picture looks tiny, more like 5-6weeks  Any reason why she isn't with mum/littermates?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> poor girl, I don't think she is 9 weeks, I know its just a pic but the kitten in that picture looks tiny, more like 5-6weeks  Any reason why she isn't with mum/littermates?


She's very sweet but that was my first thought too.


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

She looks much like the semi-longhaired kittens I've known (not matt-proof!!!), but it's hard to tell at this point. It'll just have to be something you discover.  

Agreeing that she does appear younger than 9 weeks, maybe 6-7ish?


----------



## Pinktoxicalien (Sep 4, 2013)

Id say short haired. Only because when I rescued Gummy Bear at 3 weeks old he was quite fluffy, and I thought he would end up being long haired, but as he grew his hair got shorter and shorter!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> *Looks shorthaired* but the photos don't really show much, poor little one away from mum too soon
> *
> Shorthair can be very close lying or more dense,* Orientals have a very sleek coat, very different to say, a British Shorthair coat.
> 
> You can't really say matt proof at 9 weeks, you need to wait for the adult coat to come in.


I thought this, too - but the guard hairs are long. Our cat is a persian x 'whatever' and she has a coat like this - very very thick, incredibly soft, very long guard hairs.

Agree also that you can't tell how 'matt-proof' it will be until she's adult - and if she's ling-haired, she'll matt to some degree.


----------



## danielle and thai (Oct 20, 2012)

She is definitely 9 weeks, she's from a close friends cats litter she was just the runt she is TINY everyone that comes round thinks the same that she's about 5/6 weeks then they see her littermates and they're shocked they're twice the size of her but her mum is really small too.


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

Is the mum longhaired?

With good food, even a runt can get to be normal size, unless it's genetic


----------



## danielle and thai (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah her mum was longhaired, also her fathers, father was longhaired too


----------



## Shezzbells (Aug 1, 2017)

All I can see is pics of pregnancy tests??


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Shezzbells said:


> All I can see is pics of pregnancy tests??


This thread is 4 years old.


----------

